# Mute Filter



## norihiro (Mar 1, 2022)

norihiro submitted a new resource:

Mute Filter - mute audio of your source



> *Introduction*
> This plugin to mute audio of a source.
> 
> Even though a user muted a source in the mixer of OBS Studio, the source sometimes triggers OBS Studio to add more audio buffers.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## jimcalekdor (Apr 30, 2022)

hello thank you for making this plugin it really helps, if there was a way to control the mute/unmute with a macro it would be perfect. im using a filter to transmit audio to another pc at the moment. my problem is that it bypasses the mixer on the main pc, and i dont have a keyboard to control the second pc.


----------



## jimcalekdor (Apr 30, 2022)

nvm i found a fix for it with this: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-filter-hotkeys.1125/


----------



## norihiro (Aug 16, 2022)

norihiro updated Mute Filter with a new update entry:

OBS Mute Filter 0.2.0



> This is an experimental release of a mute filter.
> Changes in this release.
> 
> Rewrite build script to support macOS on Apple Silicon. Also use Github Actions instead of Microsoft Azure Pipeline.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 23, 2022)

norihiro updated Mute Filter with a new update entry:

OBS Mute Filter 0.2.1



> This is an experimental release of a mute filter.
> 
> *Changes at 0.2.1*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 24, 2022)

norihiro updated Mute Filter with a new update entry:

OBS Multi Source Effect 0.2.0



> This is an experimental release of Multi Source Effect plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes in 0.2.0*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## t2wave (Sep 10, 2022)

Why does the Mute Filter download point to Multi Source Effect?


----------



## norihiro (Sep 11, 2022)

t2wave said:


> Why does the Mute Filter download point to Multi Source Effect?


Thank you for letting me know, it was my mistake when writing a release note. I have updated the link.
Direct link to the download page is here. https://github.com/norihiro/obs-mute-filter/releases/tag/0.2.1


----------



## toplachi (Oct 12, 2022)

Is there a way to use this to mute a "scene" source's audio?


----------



## norihiro (Oct 13, 2022)

toplachi said:


> Is there a way to use this to mute a "scene" source's audio?


Unfortunately, no. Due to the audio mixing architecture in OBS Studio, scenes and groups do not provide audio filters.


----------



## toplachi (Oct 14, 2022)

I see... Thank you!


----------



## norihiro (Nov 2, 2022)

norihiro updated Mute Filter with a new update entry:

Mute Filter 0.2.2



> This is a hotfix release of a mute filter.
> 
> *Changes in 0.2.2*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## mdantes (Nov 26, 2022)

Random question. Where do I find this plugin now on OBS? For example If I am in audio mixer and add a filter, I don;t see it pop up as a filter to choose from? So where is it?


----------



## norihiro (Nov 29, 2022)

mdantes said:


> Random question. Where do I find this plugin now on OBS? For example If I am in audio mixer and add a filter, I don;t see it pop up as a filter to choose from? So where is it?


The filter should be found by these steps.
1. Right click your audio source on "Audio Mixer" and click "Filters".
2. Click "+" button on the list of "Audio Filters".
3. Click "Mute Audio".


----------



## mdantes (Dec 1, 2022)

norihiro said:


> The filter should be found by these steps.
> 1. Right click your audio source on "Audio Mixer" and click "Filters".
> 2. Click "+" button on the list of "Audio Filters".
> 3. Click "Mute Audio".
> View attachment 89247


Thank you for that. Perfect:)


----------

